# Rubik's Cube Presentation



## Garmon (Feb 19, 2009)

So I need to do this presentation on a desired subject. I chose to do mine on Rubik's Cube obviously. It needs to be in 3 different aspects.
I don't really know what to do for these though, how can I split Rubik's cube and everything bout it into 3 sub subjects?
I was thinking:
1. The actual puzzle and others similar
2. Speedsolving
3. Community
A little help will be appreciated.
P.s This is for Welsh, so I won't be using anybodys exact words.


----------



## teller (Feb 19, 2009)

Talk about how it is good for your head. Exercises spatial logic, pattern recognition, right-and-left handed dexterity, muscle memory, symbolic notation.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2009)

Garmon said:


> So I need to do this presentation on a desired subject. I chose to do mine on Rubik's Cube obviously. It needs to be in 3 different aspects.
> I don't really know what to do for these though, how can I split Rubik's cube and everything bout it into 3 sub subjects?
> I was thinking:
> 1. The actual puzzle and others similar
> ...


You don't need to cover "Rubik's cube and everything bout it".
And those 3 topics seem broad enough for me


----------

